#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  دستگاه شناسایی اتصالی گیر (شورتی)

## MRKH133

دوستان تو فروشگاه‌های وسایل الکترونیکی دستگاه شناسایی اتصالی یا همون شورتی هست که قیمت خیلی بالایی داره، دوستان کسی برای ساختش میتونه کمک گنه ممنون

----------

*amookhteh*,*yx700*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_m72

سلام دوست عزیز منظورتون را دقیقا متوجه نشدم ولی معمولان با اهم متر میشه شرتی مدار را فهمید من قبلش که دستگاه را به برق اصلی بزنم برق 220 ولتو با یک لامپ قدیمی 100وات یا کمتر سری کردم اگر اتصالی داشته باشه لامپ روشن میشه و به مدار اسیب نمیزنه هزینه ای هم نداره 



> دوستان تو فروشگاه‌های وسایل الکترونیکی دستگاه شناسایی اتصالی یا همون شورتی هست که قیمت خیلی بالایی داره، دوستان کسی برای ساختش میتونه کمک گنه ممنون

----------

*amookhteh*,*Bavaria 88*,*Moh3en7768*,*MRKH133*,*taminelec*,*خشایار مصطفو*,*محمدزادهmmh*

----------


## vahid jan

این تست عالی جواب میده

----------

*amookhteh*

----------


## خشایار مصطفو

سلام به دوستان حاضر در سایت.
من می خوام یک لامپ سری به ولت متر وصل کنم که اتصالی دستگاه ها رو بگیرم , چطور ببندم؟ ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید.

----------

*amookhteh*

----------


## ebi4437

خب چ کاریه اتصالی رو که با تست بازر مولتی متر خیلی راحت میشه پیدا کرد ولی اگه میخوای بدونی کدوم قطعه شرتی داره میتونی از گاز فندک استفاده کنی ولی با احیاط که جرقه نداشه باشی.گاز فندک رو بپاشی رو برد و بعد فوت کنی بهش سفید میشه بعد برق رو که وصل کردی قطعه ای که شورتی داره مشخص میشه مث اسپری فریز

----------

*amookhteh*,*armin-a*,*ghmb*,*morteza khod*,*خشایار مصطفو*,*غزال4*

----------


## m-aboli

سلام گاز فندک غیر رسانا هست؟
و اگه غیر رسانا هست توضیح واضح تری جهت پیدا کردن اتصالی از این طریق بدین .تشکر

----------

*amookhteh*,*morteza khod*

----------


## aminreno

> دوستان تو فروشگاه‌های وسایل الکترونیکی دستگاه شناسایی اتصالی یا همون شورتی هست که قیمت خیلی بالایی داره، دوستان کسی برای ساختش میتونه کمک گنه ممنون


اگه شورت کیلر منظورتونه معمولا یک ولتاژ خروجی پایین سه و سه دهم ولت یا پنج ولت خروجی داره با قابلیت جریان دهی بالا که با اتصال به مسیر دارای اتصالی قطعه معیوب رو میسوزونه ، بیشتر تعمیر کاران موبایل ازش استفاده میکنن

----------

*amookhteh*,*balot*,*morteza khod*,*م نبی زاده*

----------


## m-aboli

سلام منظورم شورت کیلیر نیست

----------

*aminreno*

----------


## m-aboli

سلام .ممنون مهندس

----------

